# Problem with Temp monitoring on X1650pro



## Spyda (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi guys,

I've got a HIS X1650pro with iceQ (AGPx8) and I installed ATItool 0.26. There are a few problems i have   Number one is that there is no fan control and no temp monitoring at all, the log file says "Temperature monitoring: LM63 detected" so i searched it up and it should be compatible with temp monitoring.

Second problem is that when i try to change the memory clock my screen goes blank and i have to rest my computer. I dont know if this is because its DDR2. (previously had a X800se and didnt have problems with it and ATItool)

Third problem, well i dont know if it is a problem, but when i try to find max core clock the screen flickers with every step up and when the 3d view is open the mouse cruises   (i move the mouse and stop it but it just keeps going).

Can anyone help me out?


----------

